# General > The Literature Network >  Signatures

## Scheherazade

Please note that the following guidelines have been introduced for *signatures*: 

~ You can add only *one picture* to your signature. ~

~ Be concise; the texts included should not be more than *7 lines*, including the blank ones. ~

~ The font size cannot be over the Forum default *(size 2)*. ~

~ Members have *one week* to update their signatures in accordance with the new regulations. ~

~ The signatures of those who fail to comply will be altered by our moderators after *September 27th*. ~

----------


## Virgil

> Please note that the following guidelines have been introduced for *signatures*: 
> 
> ~ You can add only *one picture* to your signature. ~
> 
> ~ Be concise; the texts included should not be more than *7 lines*, including the blank ones. ~
> 
> ~ The font size cannot be over the Forum default *(size 2)*. ~
> 
> ~ Members have *one week* to update their signatures in accordance with the new regulations. ~
> ...


Your signature sounds like a very apt response: *Say it ain't so!*   :FRlol:

----------


## lilbrattyteen

Thank you SO MUCH. Some people here have the most obnoxious signatures.

----------


## Riesa

I am a little confused, one picture for profile? Does that mean I need to either remove my profile picture or my signature picture?  :Confused:

----------


## Nossa

^^ I think it means that you can have only one picture in your signature. I don't even think you can upload more than one picture to your profile..can you?!

----------


## Bakiryu

I loved my signature  :Bawling:  it's it obnoxious?

----------


## Niamh

Done! Its gonna make scrawling through threads much easier me thinks! :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am a little confused, one picture for profile? Does that mean I need to either remove my profile picture or my signature picture?


You can have one picture in your signature and another one in your profile, Riesa  :Smile:

----------


## Riesa

> You can have one picture in your signature and another one in your signature, Riesa



 :Tongue:  Now I am HOPELESSLY confused. 
 :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Now I am HOPELESSLY confused.


 :Goof: 

I mean one in your signature, one in your profile!

It is Friday, y'know!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

> I mean one in your signature, one in your profile!
> 
> It is Friday, y'know!


 :FRlol:  ahhhhhh, resolution.  :Wink:  

Friday's are great for giddy laughter, why be serious, or even accurate on a Friday?  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

> Thank you SO MUCH. Some people here have the most obnoxious signatures.


thanks bratty! don't be afraid to state your opinion  :FRlol: 

Now, about this seven lines business...

I have one picture (it's Yoda, I stole of it from Mr. Pendragon) and I have 3 blank spaces and 4 lines of text. That's a total of 8 lines. Am I in compliance with the new signature policy?


BTW: if someone edits mine, get rid of the Blake, don't take away the bit about "I controls the spice" (courtesy of Mortis Anarchy)

----------


## Niamh

The OP only says seven _text_ lines including the blank spaces.... so maybe sig pics are exempt?

----------


## papayahed

uhoh. I better find something to fill up 7 lines..... :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Aha--I believe it was me who speeded up the implementation of these rules... my utmost apologies to everyone. I shall try to make my signature more concise, as I have been in an extremely compulsive mood when I did mine.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Please note that the following guidelines have been introduced for *signatures*: 
> 
> ~ You can add only *one picture* to your signature. ~
> 
> ~ Be concise; the texts included should not be more than *7 lines*, including the blank ones. ~
> 
> ~ The font size cannot be over the Forum default *(size 2)*. ~
> 
> ~ Members have *one week* to update their signatures in accordance with the new regulations. ~
> ...


I would like to remind everyone that this is the last day to edit signatures.

----------


## Mona ..

ok .. thank you

----------


## Scheherazade

A reminder:


> Please note that the following guidelines have been introduced for *signatures*: 
> 
> ~ You can add only *one picture* to your signature. ~
> 
> ~ Be concise; the texts included should not be more than *7 lines*, including the blank ones. ~
> 
> ~ The font size cannot be over the Forum default *(size 2)*. ~

----------


## Skia

Yeah. I know.  :Smile:

----------


## Technophile

I don't think mine will be altered, either. I've had it since I joined and no mod has found a problem with it so far, so it must be within the regulations.

----------


## DarkRaven

Just wondering, is it only the newbies that can't add images and links to their signature, or is it everyone? I notice that people here can add links and images though...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Just wondering, is it only the newbies that can't add images and links to their signature, or is it everyone? I notice that people here can add links and images though...


Remember that in order to add an image to your signature you need to upload the picture first (check the file size limitations), and then in the edition window you have to write the BBCode tags *[sigpic][/sigpic]* at the place of the signature where you want the picture to appear. However, I'm not sure whether newbies are allowed to place a signature. A mod would tell us better.

----------


## Technophile

I couldn't create a link in my signature when I was a newbie, I had to create a prescribed number of posts first.

----------

